
Web Applications - mnemonik
http://valums.com/web-apps/
======
fjabre
Nice overview.

Disadvantages of web app dev was kind of glossed over though.

I would add that web app development becomes exponentially more difficult than
programming desktop apps when it comes to UX/UI. It's clear that CSS was
devised for websites, _not_ web apps.

To some degree this seems to have influenced how web apps look and feel. The
exception would be Google which makes web apps that feel like desktop apps.
280North also comes to mind.

